
The Navy's Newest Linux-Powered Command Center Is Right Out of Star Trek - dodders
http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/the-navys-newest-linux-powered-command-center-is-right-1682363296
======
facorreia
That looks flimsy. I wonder if those monitors are not at risk of falling down
in bad weather or under fire.

